# Denon 3312 configuration



## Nsidious9 (Jul 15, 2011)

Greetings, long time reader, first time poster... :nerd:

I have a Denon 3312, and trying to setup my speakers to it. Well, I have them all setup, but now just trying to tweak the Denon to get the best sound out of it. 

Does anyone know what the best crossover settings are for my speakers and the denon for my SW-450 sub?

Is there a resource other than the less than helpful manual and tech support to get the best settings for sound and video?

Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you just plug in the included microphone and run auto setup, the AVR will set your levels, distance, and crossover for you.

Now, the settings chosen may not match the Dolby/THX/Audyssey/et al recommended settings: All speakers set to small, 80hz crossover, 120hz LFE. If, after running the Audyssey MultEQ setup, you want to change the AVRs settings (set by Denon, not Audyssey) to the defaults, it won't disturb your other settings.

This presumes your speakers can dip down to 60-70hz. What speakers do you have?


----------



## Nsidious9 (Jul 15, 2011)

eugovector said:


> If you just plug in the included microphone and run auto setup, the AVR will set your levels, distance, and crossover for you.


Sadly, it got crunched in the recliner. True story, and very sad indeed. Not that its gone, but that I let it get caught in the gears. 



eugovector said:


> Now, the settings chosen may not match the Dolby/THX/Audyssey/et al recommended settings: All speakers set to small, 80hz crossover, 120hz LFE. If, after running the Audyssey MultEQ setup, you want to change the AVRs settings (set by Denon, not Audyssey) to the defaults, it won't disturb your other settings.
> 
> This presumes your speakers can dip down to 60-70hz. What speakers do you have?


I have them listed in my settings, but I have: Klipsch Speakers: 2x VF-136, 1x VC-125, 2x VS-14, 2x VB-15, 2x SW-450. I also have the SW-450's plugged in with monster subwoofer cables.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, the monster cables don't make a difference one way or another, but your speakers (with the exception of the VS-14) are all capable of playing below 60 hz, so use the 80HZ crossover. For the VS-14, you'll want 100 hz, possibly 120hz.

I would really encourage you to contact Denon to get a replacement microphone. One of the major benefits to your AVR is the Audyssey MultEQ XT. If you want to take it to the next level, contact Audyssey for their Pro kit. This will allow you to dial in the EQ over 32 listening positions instead of only 8.


----------



## Nsidious9 (Jul 15, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Well, the monster cables don't make a difference one way or another, but your speakers (with the exception of the VS-14) are all capable of playing below 60 hz, so use the 80HZ crossover. For the VS-14, you'll want 100 hz, possibly 120hz.
> 
> I would really encourage you to contact Denon to get a replacement microphone. One of the major benefits to your AVR is the Audyssey MultEQ XT. If you want to take it to the next level, contact Audyssey for their Pro kit. This will allow you to dial in the EQ over 32 listening positions instead of only 8.


Wow man, thanks a lot! Any other advice?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Not right now. If you want to post a sketch, we can take a look at it.


----------



## Nsidious9 (Jul 15, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Well, the monster cables don't make a difference one way or another, but your speakers (with the exception of the VS-14) are all capable of playing below 60 hz, so use the 80HZ crossover. For the VS-14, you'll want 100 hz, possibly 120hz.


Ok, dumb question number infinity:
I set the crossover settings in the speaker config... but what do I set the manual dial on the subwoofer? 80Hz as well?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The crossover knob should be turned to max/bypass as the AVR will be handling the xover.


----------



## Nsidious9 (Jul 15, 2011)

Perfect! Thanks for everything!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

